# Can you say....



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I would say more like rare moment with all those puppers. ROFL They look like a herd!!!!!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

LOL.....I see some unused floor space

cute pics


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a big pack of BIG dogs! Must be like walking an obstacle course to get to the sofa. Do you keep the kibble in a silo out back?


----------



## Lacy Licksalot (Nov 13, 2007)

LOL that is a good one... How many do you have.. I think I counted 8. 
And here I thought I was always tripping over furbabies!!!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> That is a big pack of BIG dogs! Must be like walking an obstacle course to get to the sofa. Do you keep the kibble in a silo out back?


Now that's FUNNY! Thanks for the laugh! 

Obstacle course for sure around here! I do hurdles every chance I get! LOL... No silo out back but the garage is rarely empty of food!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Lacy Licksalot said:


> LOL that is a good one... How many do you have.. I think I counted 8.
> And here I thought I was always tripping over furbabies!!!


 
13, some are not in the pic's...
YES, we are the CRAZY Dog people!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

That is a lot of dogs! Wow.. very good looking Mastifs.. Are they Bull Mastifs? I dont know much about that breed, jus that they are big and beautiful


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Kzwicker said:


> That is a lot of dogs! Wow.. very good looking Mastifs.. Are they Bull Mastifs? I dont know much about that breed, jus that they are big and beautiful


Not Bull, English Mastiff's. BIG is the word for them that is for sure! 
The Great Danes take alot of room as well.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

13!!! Wow, that's a lot of dog food! I bet you're house is a riot!!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Now that is adorable! You have some big doggies there


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Awww, you have some great looking pups!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

kerribear's golden kids said:


> Not Bull, English Mastiff's. BIG is the word for them that is for sure!
> The Great Danes take alot of room as well.


I just looked at the picture again, and changed my mind to English. The bull mastifs dont have the cute droopy lips  I saw a puppy in petsmart one day who was only 6 months old and was alreay huge! I have loved them ever since..


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I would say more like "Zoo!!"  That's a lot of puppers!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You have a multi-colored fur rug!

Kerri I saw a guy in Petsmart over the weekend who had 22 month old Mastiff with him that weighed 280 something. This poor dog was so fat he couldn't stand up, when they stopped he layed down, had rolls around his head that covered his eyes. The guy was so proud of him and kept saying how the sire had been nearly 350 lbs. I just cringed for this poor dog, he was clearly overweight, I bet he could lose close to a hundred and be the right size, and the owner wants him to get bigger!

Your Mastiff's are gorgeous, and you obviously maintain them at the right weight, they look really good.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> You have a multi-colored fur rug!
> 
> Kerri I saw a guy in Petsmart over the weekend who had 22 month old Mastiff with him that weighed 280 something. This poor dog was so fat he couldn't stand up, when they stopped he layed down, had rolls around his head that covered his eyes. The guy was so proud of him and kept saying how the sire had been nearly 350 lbs. I just cringed for this poor dog, he was clearly overweight, I bet he could lose close to a hundred and be the right size, and the owner wants him to get bigger!
> 
> Your Mastiff's are gorgeous, and you obviously maintain them at the right weight, they look really good.


 
OMG! That is WAY TOO MUCH weight for a 22 mon. old dog! The poor thing! And Dad was 350! Yikes! That much wieght will kill those dogs at a young age! What a idiot! 

Thanks, are girls are a bit under weight, they could use about 10 more lbs on each of them! But they run around outside so much that we can not keep it on them...Silly girls!


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

What a beautiful fur family! The Mastif's sure dwarf the other dogs in the room!!! I"m normally afraid of big dogs, but they look like such big, lovable, goofy lugs!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love all the beautiful puppers on the floor. That mastiff makes the golden look like a puppy. LOve the danes in the background. You should get a group discount on food with all the puppers.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Tiffany is our biggest dog and next to Kuddles, Kuddles does look like a pup huh!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I would LOVE to have a Mastiff one day.... wifey says they're "too big" though, so it may not happen....but I can hope...


----------

